# ABC Game - Desserts



## JonSR77 (May 22, 2022)

ABC Game - Desserts

A .. Apple Pie


----------



## officerripley (May 22, 2022)

B .. Baked Alaska


----------



## JonSR77 (May 22, 2022)

C .. Creme Brulee

(that stuff is incredible.  Huh.  You know, I think I have not had it in at least 10 years now, maybe more...)


----------



## tinytn (May 22, 2022)

Dark Chocolate  Cake 

E


----------



## officerripley (May 23, 2022)

Eclair

F


----------



## Citygirl (May 23, 2022)

*Fudge

G*


----------



## officerripley (May 23, 2022)

Graham Cracker Pudding Pie (see at allrecipes.com)

*H*


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2022)

^^^ thanks officerripley  !!  

Hot Sweet Potato Pie

I


----------



## officerripley (May 23, 2022)

Irish Cream Brownies (recipe at allrecipes.com)

*J*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Jaffa Cake

K


----------



## officerripley (Jun 14, 2022)

Kahlua Brownies

L


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2022)

*L*emon Cake loaves.

*M*


----------



## officerripley (Jun 14, 2022)

*M* - Marzipan

*N*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 14, 2022)

*Neapolitan Ice Cream

O*


----------



## officerripley (Jun 14, 2022)

*O *-Orange Flavored Fudge (found on allrecipes.com; doesn't it sound good?  )

*P*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 23, 2022)

Peach Ice cream

Q


----------



## officerripley (Sep 23, 2022)

Quince Pie

R


----------



## tinytn (Sep 23, 2022)

Raison Bread Cake

S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2022)

*Strawberry Shortcake

T*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 25, 2022)

Trifle

U


----------

